# Cervelo C-Series Owner's Club



## bentyyc (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello - I'm a long-time mountain biker on the MTBR forums, but just picked-up my first road bike. I'm loving it so far, and thought we could show-off our rides, post mods, etc.

It's on the low end of the Cervelo range - hell, the low end of the C-Series range, but it's so light and efficient compared to a dual suspension trail bike or fat bike, that I'm just out there enjoying it.

So, to kick things off, may I present my *2017 Cervelo C3 105*. 
- Shimano 105 groupset
- Mavic Aksium Disc wheel set
- FSA SL-K cockpit 

I've still got my mountain SPDs on there, so watch for road pedals, etc. in the days to come...


----------



## bentyyc (Jul 11, 2011)

Got my pedals... Shimano 105 to match the drivetrain. Also went with Shimano shoes as they fit my feet well.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

Nice bike! Fancy shoes too


----------



## bentyyc (Jul 11, 2011)

JohnnyPedals said:


> Nice bike! Fancy shoes too


Thanks JohnnyPedals - the shoes are SO comfy...!


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking bike, do I remember seeing one of these in red?
And nice looking shoes, too. How do they run; large, small or true to size? Thx..


----------



## bentyyc (Jul 11, 2011)

jerman said:


> Nice looking bike, do I remember seeing one of these in red?
> And nice looking shoes, too. How do they run; large, small or true to size? Thx..


jerman - mine is a 2017 model. The 2018 model year did have a red option. The 2019 one have new colours again.

Regarding the shoes, I find they fit true to size, and if anything a little wide.


----------



## JOutterbridge (Oct 1, 2021)

bentyyc said:


> Got my pedals... Shimano 105 to match the drivetrain. Also went with Shimano shoes as they fit my feet well.


Curious what seatpost and saddle you use? The factory seems to be Eaton 50 with a cervelo road saddle..


----------

